# Inline Hydor and Eheim 2217 tubing



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I think your filter has 1/2" outflow. Dont they make one model for that size?


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

You want the ETH-200.

The 2217 has the same size return as the smaller Classic series filters. Only the intake is larger. It fits without modification.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~heaters_hydor_eth_inline_in-line.html

Hydor has 3 sizes:
Part # 200 - 200w 1/2" ~ 12 mm
Part # 201 - 200w 5/8" ~ 16 mm
Part # 300 - 300w 5/8" ~ 16 mm


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I believe you just need to get the 1/2" barb fitting (not the 5/8")


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

That's true.

594 (5/8") on the intake and 494 (1/2") on the exhaust: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/ersatzteile/afilter/2217_classic_GB.pdf


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I need the ETH 300 due to the size of my tank (this is going on my 90gal); so you guys are saying that all I need to order are (2?) 1/2 inch barb fittings from Eheim and I'm good to go?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

No, the 2217 output tubing is 12mm or 1/2" and will fit perfectly on the Hydor #200 heater barbed fittings that are 1/2".

I am using a Hydor #300 on a 220G tank at 78F with no problem. The ambient room temp is usually 68F. If your room temp is similar, you should be fine with the #200.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

If you must use the 300 watt ETH with your 2217 you will need 2 reducers,Eheim part # *4003980*


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well shoot. I hate fooling with plumbing... If I do plumb in the heater, it will be to keep the tank around 83F for discus. Of course, I'm not stocking discus ATM anyways, so I think I'm going to just wait.

I do plan on trying to set up the Eheim tomorrow night though- you gonna be around for some PMs to help me get this contraption figured out, Les? :icon_cool


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I do plan on trying to set up the Eheim tomorrow night though- you gonna be around for some PMs to help me get this contraption figured out, Les? :icon_cool


For a fellow Classic user,I'll make myself available.:icon_wink


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Heh.

I'd better watch my back, I just know you're planning on taping one of those green pimp numbers on there when you think I'm not looking!!

I'm on to you, Buster! :icon_lol:


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Heh.
> 
> I'd better watch my back, I just know you're planning on taping one of those green pimp numbers on there when you think I'm not looking!!
> 
> I'm on to you, Buster! :icon_lol:


#310 Lauralee.

A tempting number....:hihi:


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I want to tune in for your maiden voyage, LL....maybe you could set up a live-video feed?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

is Eheim pro 3 2080 use 5/8" ~ 16 mm or 12mm?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

catfishbi said:


> is Eheim pro 3 2080 use 5/8" ~ 16 mm or 12mm?


This spare parts section may help you with the 2080.
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/ersatzteile/afilter/2080_2180_prof_3_GB.pdf


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ColeMan said:


> I want to tune in for your maiden voyage, LL....maybe you could set up a live-video feed?


You guys are horrible!!

ROFL 

I was sick as a dog today so filter setup just didn't happen. Sometime this week, though...


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

Left C said:


> This spare parts section may help you with the 2080.
> http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/ersatzteile/afilter/2080_2180_prof_3_GB.pdf



thx alot


----------

